# Tank mates for severums



## MainelyFish (Sep 20, 2012)

I have 4 gold severums and 1 green severum any thoughts on some good tank mates for them... I currently have a 90 gallon aquarium...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

cories...raphael cats...many of the smaller plecos....
severums are pretty peaceful....get along with most fish...
i have been keeping and breeding severums for almost 40 years...one of my favorite cichlids...i had a big male that weighed just over 2 lbs....they have lots of personality....


----------



## MainelyFish (Sep 20, 2012)

Ya I have noticed that. Mine right now are not to big and they share a tank with a wide range of fish most of which people would tell me that they don't fit... however they are not big enough to eat any of them yet (fish will move as they get closer to that size) and they all get along great the severums only pick on each other but I can tell they have a lot more personality already then any other fish in my tank...

That being said I recently upgrade to my 90 gallon tank and I am going to be moving allot of the other fish back the the 55 I had before as soon as I have the money to get some new filters for them... So I am trying to plan out the 90 that will house the severums, and a few clown loches, a couple plecos.. 

Are there any other south american cichlids you would recommend that would fit ok with that group of fish? How would Angel fish would the be ok with the severums?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Festivum? or a dwarf that likes the bottom like an apisto.


----------

